# Beste Tastatur zum schreiben



## nina19586 (30. Mai 2010)

Hey 
ich benötige eine sehr gute Tastatur zum schreiben also nicht zum gamen. Habe momentan die Logitech Wave als Tastatur.
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen. 
Bye


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

Kommt auf deine Vorliebe an. MAgst du eher klasische Tastaturen? Halb hohe oder Notebook flache? 

ICh selbst bin vielschreiber und bevorzuge mittlerweile extrem flache Tastaturen mti einem harten Anschlag. Daher habe ich z.B: aktuelle die Saitek Ultra Slim Compact. NAchteil, die verarbeitungsqualität ist extrem bescheiden. Es mittlerweile die dritte innerhalb von 6 Monaten und ich werde wohl, sobald diese wieder einen Abflug macht, mir was bei Cherry suchen die Qualitativ in meinen Augen das Beste überhaupt darstellen. Sieht man auch daran das Logitech bei der G Reihe viel von Cherry kopiert. Es aber auch da nicht richtig hin bekommen hat.

EDIT:
Wie kamst du eigentlich auf die klapprige Wave als Schreiber?


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Mai 2010)

Was bevorzugst du? Rubberdome oder machanische Tasten, flache oder hohe Tasten? Kommt halt ganz darauf an, was du möchtest.


----------



## nina19586 (30. Mai 2010)

hey ich habe die Logitech Wave vor 2 Jahren gekauft war aber mit der Tastatur nie zufrieden.
Ich denke flache tasten wären besser und der Preis sollte 50 Euro nicht überschreiten.
Habe beim Kollegen mit der neuen Apple Tastatur geschrieben und das war schon sehr angenehm.
Bye


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

Dann würde ich einer dieser Tastaturen nehmen.

1. Cherry Easyhub
2. Cherry Strait
3. Cherry Infinity
4. Die eher klassische Cherry G85


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Mai 2010)

Oder die hier: heise online-Preisvergleich: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard, USB, DE (920-000913) / Deutschland


----------



## nina19586 (30. Mai 2010)

ok ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für die Cherry Strait entschieden. Ist die Illuminati Tastatur wircklich so gut denn dann könnte ich ja auch die 15 euro dazu zahlen und mir gleich eine Apple Tastatur für 69 euro kaufen.
Bye


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht was die Illuminaty besser könnte als die Cherry Tastaturen.  Im Laden fand ich sie einfach nur klapprig wie alle Logitech  ISt aber wieder persönliches Empfinden.


----------



## nina19586 (30. Mai 2010)

ich wollte gleich bestellen welche von den oben aufgeführten Cherry Tastaturen ist die beste.
Also wichtig ist der perfekte Druckpunkt beim Tippen und fache Tasten wie bei einer Notebook Tastatur (am besten wie beim ThinkPad T60) 

Bye


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

Die Grundlegende Technik ist bei allen obigen Cherrys gleich. Kannst rein nach Optik entscheiden. Ob die wie beim Thinkpad sind  Kenn das Thinkpad nicht.


----------



## nina19586 (30. Mai 2010)

ok danke für die Hilfe ich denke das ich die 1. Cherry Easyhub bestellen werde


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

Dann hoffe ich das sie dich zufrieden stellt. Wenn nicht, meld dich noch mal bei mir. Eventuell nehm ich sie dir dann ab. Aber nur eventuell. Bin grade selbst am überlegen ob ich einer dieser Tastaturen nehme.


----------



## nina19586 (30. Mai 2010)

habe bestellt
danke für die Beratung Kaktus
bye


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

Danke mir erst wenn du zufrieden bist. So etwas zu empfehlen ist immer schwierig da jeder ein anders Schreibgefühl hat.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Mai 2010)

Also wenn man viel schreibt dann sind eigentlich mechanische Schalter die besten.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

Findet man aber bei flachen Tasten nicht. Mich stört es mittlerweile nicht mehr. Und ich schreibe jeden Tag sehr viel. Ich finde eher den kurzen Tastendruck besser als die langen Wege bei mechanischen Tasten.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Mai 2010)

Na ich schreibe auch viel. Was anderes als MX Switches kommt mir nicht mehr unter die Finger. Besserere Anschlag, längere Lebensdauer.


----------



## Kaktus (30. Mai 2010)

Was die Lebensdauer betrifft, würde ich dir nicht mal widersprechen. Was Anschlag und Schreibgefühl betrifft, nun ja, ich würde meine sehr flache nur noch gegen andere flache Tastaturen austauschen. Z.b. eine normale Cherry mit mechnischen Tasten würde ich nicht mehr nehmen weshalb meine ins Schlafzimmer gewandert ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Mai 2010)

Glaub mir. Ich hab schon viele Tastaturen durch. Von Cherry bis hin zu Logitech. Vom Anschlag her kann sich keine mit einer Déck messen. Klar. Sind lauter. Aber wenn es jemanden stört dann gibt es noch andere Zimmer in der Wohnung.


----------



## Kaktus (31. Mai 2010)

Ich muss dir nicht glauben weil ich schlichtweg eine Sache mit Sicherheit weiß. Jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden und ich habe jede Menge Tastaturen durch. Mir liegen flache Notebooktasten am Besten und das ändert auch kein Deck oder eine andere Tastatur. Man kann auch niemanden so etwas aufzwingen. Jeder muss selbst wissen auf was er am besten schreiben kann.


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Mai 2010)

Na ok. Ich weiß halt nur von der eigenen Erfahrung das normale Rubberdome oder Scissor-Switch Tastaturen nicht wirklich gegen eine gute mechanische gegenhalten können. Alleine schon bei dem Anschlag sind das Welten. Von der Qualität mal abgesehen.


----------



## Kaktus (31. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, jeder empfindet anders. Da kann man sich kaum streiten. Gleiches gilt bei Mäusen. Manche kommen mit den sehr flachen Roccat Mäusen zurecht, ich bevorzuge solche eher klobigen Dinger wie die Logitech MX1100. Auch wenn ich Roccat als Qualitativen Schrott empfinde. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

Ne mechanische oder tuts auch ner normale? Dann würde ich zu einer von Lenovo raten.


----------



## gh0st76 (1. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, jeder empfindet anders. Da kann man sich kaum streiten. Gleiches gilt bei Mäusen. Manche kommen mit den sehr flachen Roccat Mäusen zurecht, ich bevorzuge solche eher klobigen Dinger wie die Logitech MX1100. Auch wenn ich Roccat als Qualitativen Schrott empfinde. Aber jedem das seine.




Ok. Da bist du nicht der einzige der das bei Roccat Produkten so empfindet.  Bei Mäusen ist das bei mir so eine Sache. Ich hab die Xai. Aber momentan spiel ich wieder Oldschool mit der IME 3.0. Obwohl heute mein neuer Liebling angekommen ist. Die IMO 1.1 SE von Zowie. Blau - Metallic.


----------



## hla (6. August 2010)

Welche empfehlenswerten Tastaturen gibt es noch bzgl. 'Schnellschreiber'?
Ich habe bei diversen Notebooks und teilweise einigen älteren Tastaturen das Problem, dass manche Tasten 'verschluckt' werden/ nicht angenommen werden, wenn man 'zu schnell' schreibt (Anti-Ghosting?). Deshalb bin ich momentan ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Tastatur für mich.
Ich tendiere eher zu flachen Tasten, dennoch habe ich auch kein Problem mit normalen/ hohen.
Extra-Funktionen/ Tasten, Beleuchtung etc. sind mir unwichtig.
Falls spezielle Treiber für die Tastatur benötigt werden sollten, so wäre auch eine Linux-Kompatibilität notwendig für mich.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2010)

ich kann dir diese empfehlen.. passt auch zum thema green-it 

http://informatik-student.serverstack.de/images/taste_thumb.jpg


----------



## Annabell (6. August 2010)

Also ich schreibe auf flachen Tasten schneller. Habe mir deshalb die Logitech Illuminated gekauft und bin zufrieden. 

@nina19586: Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Cherry?


----------



## serafen (14. August 2010)

Also, bei Tastaturen - gerade für Vielschreiber - nach Möglichkeit einen Schreibtest im Ladengeschäft machen, das ist m. E. unerlässlich. "Beste Tastatur", derlei Attribute sind stark subjektiver Natur ...

Ansonsten würde ich entweder zur *Enermax Aurora Premium* oder *KeySonic ACK-5600 Alu+* raten; gerade Letztere ist dank der langgezogenen Handballenauflage ideal geeignet, um schnell und effizient zu schreiben. Die sehr flache Bauweise und niedrige Tastenhöhe trägt ihr Übriges zum komfortablen Schreibgefühl bei.

Die Verarbeitung ist erklassig, an den etwas direkteren Druckpunkt muss man sich ggf. gewöhnen, nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase möchte man sie jedoch nicht mehr missen.

Am Zweitrechner habe ich die Enermax Aurora Premium angeschlossen, welche kompakter ausfällt; vom Aufbau her, handelt es sich um dieselbe Basis - beide sind qualitativ und optisch allererste Sahne.

MfG.


----------



## SebastianSchaper (21. August 2010)

*AW: Beste Tastatur zum Schreiben*

------>


----------



## SebastianSchaper (21. August 2010)

*AW: Beste Tastatur zum Schreiben*

Ich schreibe beruflich 5-6 Stunden pro Tag und privat nochmals 1-2 Stunden auf verschiedenen Tastaturen, blind, mit dem 10-Finger-System. Ich könnte weder mit Handballenauflage noch mit flachen Tastaturen fehler- und ermüdungsfrei schreiben. 

Dass man von flachen Tast(atur)en und Handballenauflagen weniger leicht ermüdet und keine Schmerzen bekommt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Ermüdung kommt von einer schlechten Handhaltung, wenn die Ballen unnatürlich nach unten gedrückt werden, ständig auf der Unterlage aufliegen und alle horizontalen Ansteuerungsbewegungen die Finger machen lassen. Wer eine solche Haltung als angenehm empfindet, kann unmöglich eine entspannte aufrechte Sitzposition haben und bekommt dann früher oder später Handgelenks- oder Rückenschmerzen.  

Natürlicher und schonender ist es, die Hände wie beim Klavierspielen von der Unterlage abzuheben, die Arme die horizontalen Hauptbewegungen machen zu lassen und die Finger nur herunterhängend vertikal zu bewegen. Eine Handballenauflage stört da nur. So sind auch 8 Stunden täglich 10-Finger-Schreiben im Sektretärinnentempo kein Problem.  

Noch entscheidender als Tastenform und Handballenauflage ist allerdings ein normiertes Tastaturlayout, denn wenn auf jeder Tastatur die Tasten woanders sind, vertippe ich mich früher oder später auf allen. Damit scheidet z.B. Logitech als brauchbarer Hersteller aus: abgesehen von den Spiele-Tastaturen G11, G15 und G19 hat er kein Normlayout, die Pfeiltasten sitzen zu tief und zu weit am Buchstabenfeld, die ENTF-Taste auf dem 6er-Block wurde weggelassen, die Funktionstasten die meistens winzig klein und kaum voneinander abgesetzt und bei den Gaming-Tastaturen sind auch gern mal die ESC Taste und die Spitze-Klammern-Taste woanders.  

Für mich muss außerdem die Tastenform stimmen: Tasten nicht zu groß mit großen Zwischenräumen und nach innen gewölbt, das lässt den Finger immer in die Mitte rutschen, Druckpunkt und größerer Hub der den Finger zurückfedern lässt sind wichtig. Flache Tasten und flach aufliegende Tastaturen sind dafür ungeeignet, die meisten Notebooks eine Katastrophe.   Ein weiteres Kriterium ist die Lebensdauer, Cherrys wie die G80-3000LQCDE-2  sind auf 50 Millionen Tastenanschläge je Taste ausgelegt 9 Jahre Betrieb. Normale Tastaturen liegen bei einer Lebenserwarteung von etwa 10 Millionen Anschlägen pro Taste. Cherrys der G-Serie gehen nicht kaputt, man muss alle 10 Jahre neue Adapter für neue PC-Buchsen (DIN, PS/2, USB) kaufen, weil sie die PC-Technik überleben. Tastaturen mit geringem Hub können technisch da nicht mithalten Wenn sich spätestens nach 2 Jahren nicht die Tasten lösen, dann zumindest die Beschriftung. 

Die Lautstärke von Tastaturen hängt mit dem Druckpunkt-Konzept zusammen: man spürt einen Widerstand - ist er überwunden, sinkt die Taste nach unten und der Buchstabe ist garantiert getippt. Der Finger tippt aber gewöhnlich bis zum Anschlag, das macht die Tastatur laut. Flache Tastaturen mit linearer Betätigung erlauben einen schnelleren Wechsel zwischen EIN und AUS und damit beim Spielen ein feineres Steuern. Für Vielschreiber ist das von Nachteil, denn sie fühlen nicht, ob der Schalter geschlossen und der Buchstabe gesendet wurde. Sie tippen in der Folge mit zu viel Kraft, um bloß sicher zu gehen, dass der Buchstabe ankommt. Das Tastenverhalten sollte man also – wenn möglich – austesten.

 Leider findet man Profi-Tastaturen nur als Office-Version ohne Multimedia-Tasten, z.B. die G-Serie bei Cherry. Bei den Multimedia-Tastaturen zählt nur das Design und nicht die Funktion. Sogar Cherry hat dort teilweise das Standardlayout aufgegeben. Aber das ist der allgemeine Zeitgeist: spiegelnde Notebooks werden massenweise gekauft, obwohl sich doch längst herumgesprochen haben sollte, dass diese Rasierspiegel die Augen unnötig anstrengen, und bei Fernsehern gibt’s keinen anständigen Ton, weil die Lautsprecher minimiert und nach unten und hinten verlegt werden, damit die Rahmen nur ja nicht zu klobig ausfallen und den  heiligen Design-Anblick zerstören! 

Sebastian


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

Die Einschätzung kann ich nicht ganz teilen, denn eine beste Empfehlung (wie der Fragesteller sich erhofft), gibt es in Sachen Eingabegeräte respektive Tastaturen per se nicht - dafür unterliegt die Kaufentscheidung zu vielen subjektiven Eindrücken.

Cherry bietet zweifellos langlebige und verläßliche Tastaturen, jedoch weiß das Schreibgefühl nicht immer zu überzeugen; gerade Normalanwender greifen - bietet man ihnen verschiedene Modelle zur Auswahl - erfahrungsgemäß zu Konkurrenzprodukten. Auch wenn Qualität und Mechanik eindeutig für Cherry sprächen.

Zum Thema Handballenauflage muss ich gestehen, die Rubrik "kann man sich sparen" ist hier öfters mehr als angebracht, ähnlich die ergonomisch geformten Tastaturen: eine korekte Sitz- und Schreibposition eingenommen und mit einer qualitativ guten Tastatur, ermüden die Finger bzw. die Muskulatur nicht mehr als mit derlei Modellen.

Positiv verhält es sich hingegen, sofern die Auflage abnehmbar oder sehr langgestreckt und flach verläuft, was einem natürlichen und flüssigen Schreibgefühl in keinster Weise entgegen steht.

Eine Verallgemeinerung, Tastaturlayouts mit flachen Tasten und kurzen Hubwegen seien für langes und schnelles Schreiben ungeeignet, könnte ich daher nicht unterschreiben: sowohl die beiden vorgenannten Modelle zeigen nach 2 Jahren keine Abnutzungs- und Verschleißerscheinungen (Abrieb/Beschriftung oder Defekte), wobei ich recht schnell tastschreibe (3000 Anschläge/10 Minuten), auch vom Band ...


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

meine laptop tastatur is göttlich isn Dell Inspiron 1545... auch wenn die enter taste manchmal hängt ^^


----------

